# hello



## marty (Oct 25, 2008)

hi my names Martin i have 9 mice all girls and all sweet as can be!


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hi there Martin.........


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome, where are you from?


----------



## marty (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm in Somerset! 
So that would make me a cider drinker! ha ha


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Martin, welcome to the forum. Would love to see some photo's of your mice in the New & Existing Mice section.


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves*


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

